# FS - E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela' Tadpoles - LOCAL PICKUP ONLY



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I have way more of these then I'd like to care for. Details below:

Westchester, NY 

Species - E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabela'
Line/Origin - Sean Stewart 
Age - 1-3 week old tadpoles
Quantity - About 30
Price - $15, or give me an offer 
Group Prices - 3 for $40, 5 for $55
Preferred Payment Method - Cash/paypal
Shipping Rates & information - No shipping, local pickup only 
Pictures - No real need for them, but I can include them if you guys want.

They are being fed a diet of NLS, Cyclop-eeze, and blood worms. All tadpoles are being kept individually in 32oz cups.

Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pending Deal on 6 tads, but still a lot left.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish you were closer


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

bussardnr said:


> I wish you were closer


If you're ever in the area let me know!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

6 tads sold, still a lot left! Here's Dad:


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

You can rear them together. Just give them plenty of leaf litter and space.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> You can rear them together. Just give them plenty of leaf litter and space.


I know, but with the amount of food I feed and the amount of waste they produce I think they'd be better off separate.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I raise them ten to a 190oz without issue


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I am running out of room for tads - hence why they're up for sale, so maybe I'll raise the next clutch communally and see how it goes. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be at the White Plains show on sunday the 23rd... I can sell/trade there if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

New lower price, $10 each! Package deals - 3 for $35, 5 for $45, 10 for $80. They're growing quickly and I have so many!


----------



## dwizum (Oct 28, 2010)

Any chance of traveling a bit to meet halfway? I'm upstate, near Syracuse - Westchester is probably ±3 hours away for me. Would you be willing meet partway? I'll reimburse you for gas/tolls if it's a big deal, I just don't know if I'll be able to find 6 - 7 hours for a full round trip...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

dwizum said:


> Any chance of traveling a bit to meet halfway? I'm upstate, near Syracuse - Westchester is probably ±3 hours away for me. Would you be willing meet partway? I'll reimburse you for gas/tolls if it's a big deal, I just don't know if I'll be able to find 6 - 7 hours for a full round trip...


Sorry, I don't drive yet and my dad isn't willing to drive me that far . I wish I could though. If you're ever around here let me know.


----------



## dwizum (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I'm very interested in these so I'll see if I can find the time to make it out. I'll shoot you a PM when I look at my schedule. How many do you have available right now? Any pics of the tads or parents?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

dwizum said:


> Well I'm very interested in these so I'll see if I can find the time to make it out. I'll shoot you a PM when I look at my schedule. How many do you have available right now? Any pics of the tads or parents?


I have about 50 available right now. There's a video of the male on the first page. Also there are a bunch more of the whole grouphere.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump, plenty of tads still available!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be at Andy's for the meet if anyone wants to buy some tads there.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Still PLENTY of tads available! Froglets too within the next few months.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

would you be willing to ship tads?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

VenomR00 said:


> would you be willing to ship tads?


Not at the moment. Sorry.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Mitch... how many tads are you up to nowadays?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Mitch, So far all 8 tads are doing great and most are popping back legs  I'll keep you posted on their progress.
Lou


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

eos said:


> Hey Mitch... how many tads are you up to nowadays?


Got about 25 in the water and another clutch of 12 developing in their viv. I like to let them transport the tads themselves to a little bowl I put in there because generally when there is a clutch in their tank they won't lay another. 



oddlot said:


> Hey Mitch, So far all 8 tads are doing great and most are popping back legs  I'll keep you posted on their progress.
> Lou


Good to know. I expect froglet pictures when they morph out


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I have about 15 tads with back legs and froglets should be available within the next month or so. Same prices for tads as before, froglet prices will be determined soon.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Still plenty available! I have a large number of tadpoles that are popping front legs, but I'll still charge the same price for them. I also will have froglets available very soon... very well started.


----------



## tommy2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mitch, what part of NY?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Westchester County


----------

